# Koi liegen am Boden und drehen sich zur Seite



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Hab da mal ein Problem

3 von meinen großen Koi liegen am Boden und drehen sich langsam zur Seite .
Wenn ich sie füttere kommen sie auch und fressen gehen dann aber wieder zurück zum Grund .
Zuerst war es einer dann 3
Hab Filterbackterien drin UV noch aus 

Hab jetzt mal die Wasserwerte gemessen und siehe da der Phophatwert liegt bei 3-4 mg

Hier die anderen Werte
Nitrat 15mg
Nitrit 0
GH 8
PH 7

Ich hab vor 14 Tagen den Filter gereinigt den Boden abgesaugt  und jetzt so ein Wert kein wunder das die nicht fit sind

Aber warum ?Hab das Brunnenwasser heute auch testen lassen der Wert ist gut

Hab vor 14 Tagen bei der Reinigung ca 25000 l Wasser gewechselt

Habt ihr mal einen Tipp wie ich den Wert senken kann

Danke schon mal
Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich er hat ca 70000 Liter hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

dein Phosphatwert, ist für deine Koi nicht schädlich..
Da wird was anderes im Argen liegen!


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Apr. 2017)

Wie sehen die Sauerstoffwerte aus ??

Könnte auch EMS sein
Hast du die Koi mal genau angeschaut ob da irgendwo Schuppen abstehen?


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

wie hoch ist dein Sauerstoffwert? 
wie hoch dein Ammoniumwert?


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

Es steht schon mal die eine oder andere Schuppe ab ja es war aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm ( EMS ?)

Den Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gemessen  Ammonium auch nicht
Ich hab Venturidüsen extra laufen
Hab noch nie Probleme mit dem Sauerstoff gehabt gerade nicht um diese Zeit

Abschäumer läuft auch
Ich hab den ganzen Boden mit dem Schlammsauger gereinigt das mache ich ca 3 mal im Jahr,es ist null Schlamm drin 
Im Klärbecken sind in der Lave 2 spülbare Drainagen die auch regelmäßig gereinigt werden


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> Es steht schon mal die eine oder andere Schuppe ab ja es war aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm ( EMS ?)



Das mit dem Schuppen abstehen kann ganz schnell mehr werden.
Hatte einen gehabt der innerhalb eines Tages ausgesehen hat wie ein Tannenzapfen.
So was hatte ich vorher auch noch nicht erlebt.
Trotz Quarantänebecken konnte dem leider am nächsten Tag nicht mehr geholfen werden
Wie hoch ist deine Wassertemperatur??

Sauerstoffwerte wären doch noch wichtig.
Kenne mich mit Venturidüsen nicht aus weis aber das du Sauerstoff auch austreiben kannst.

EMS siehe hier:
http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/es-ist-wieder-da-das-energiemangelsyndrom-ems.html


----------



## der_odo (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

es war/ist noch viel zu früh, um solche Aktionen im Teich durchzuführen. Auch wenn das Wetter schon verleitet würde ich erst über 16°C (stabil) Großaktionen machen.
Kleine Teilwasserwechsel sind kein Problem.

Also wenn die Koi aufgebläht wirken, solltest du schnell handeln. Ich hatte auch einen, der auf einmal viel rumlag und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schuppen abstanden.
Hab den Koi + Kumpel in Quarantäne gesetzt, täglich um 1°C erhöht und langsam auf 6% Salzgehalt aufgesalzen. Nun ist er wieder fit und wartet auf stabile Teichtemperaturen. Die Salzkonzentration reduziere ich nun durch Teilwasserwechsel.


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

Hatte vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal ein Problem im Teich da hatte ich den Teich behandelt da war alles gut mit den Fischen aber leider die komplette Biologie hin



Sorry Armin was meinst du mit EMS


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es war/ist noch viel zu früh, um solche Aktionen im Teich durchzuführen. Auch wenn das Wetter schon verleitet würde ich erst über 16°C (stabil) Großaktionen machen.
> Kleine Teilwasserwechsel sind kein Problem.
> ...




Hallo Christian ich mache das seit ca 2004 jedes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit

Die Koi wirken überhaupt nicht aufgebläht oder sonst was

bisher nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

dachte jetzt erst mal an Wasserwechsel wegen dem Phosphatwert


----------



## der_odo (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Robert,

kann lange gut gehen, kann aber auch mal schief gehen. Mir wurde vom Händler, Tierarzt und ich glaub laut Koibuch davon abgeraten. Ich wechsele nur Wasser und fische die Algen ab.
Aber das löst nur Stress aus und kein EMS= Energiemangelsyndrom.
Das passiert auch in den gepflegtesten Teichen...


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> kann lange gut gehen, kann aber auch mal schief gehen. Mir wurde vom Händler, Tierarzt und ich glaub laut Koibuch davon abgeraten. Ich wechsele nur Wasser und fische die Algen ab.
> Aber das löst nur Stress aus und kein EMS= Energiemangelsyndrom.
> Das passiert auch in den gepflegtesten Teichen...



Die Frage ist was kann ich jetzt kurzfristig machen wenn sich so ein 75 cm Goromo langsam auf die Seite legt wirste etwas nervön komischer Weise hab ich auch ganz kleine drin die sind alle putzmunter


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> Sorry Armin was meinst du mit EMS


Habe dir auf der 1. Seite einen Link mit eingestellt wo du mal lesen kannst.

Oder hier noichmals:
http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/es-ist-wieder-da-das-energiemangelsyndrom-ems.html

Hast Du Eine Innenhälterung ?


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

ach ja super danke dir Armin

eine Innenhälterung hab ich nicht


----------



## der_odo (3. Apr. 2017)

Wenn es Richtung EMS geht (muss du sonst googeln oder den Link von Armin durchlesen):
Wenn der Verdacht nahe ist:
Koi separieren in Quarantänebecken
täglich um 1°C Temperatur erhöhen bis auf 16°C
6kg Salz (ohne Trennmittel, Jod,....) langsam aufsalzen (1-2kg pro Tag)
Wenn es am Freitag noch nicht besser ist, solltest du nen Arzt holen.


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

ja danke schon mal

Der Teich war den ganzen Winter aufgesalzt das mache ich vor dem winter immer füttere auch immer solange wie sie was wollen aber natürlich dann wenig


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

dann salze jetzt am besten nochmal auf........

in meinen Augen hast du den Fischen zu früh den Streß gegönnt, bitte versuche zeitnah Ammonium zu messen. hattest du den Filter auch sauber gemacht? Filterbakterien sind stark sauerstoffzehrend.


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> dann salze jetzt am besten nochmal auf........
> 
> in meinen Augen hast du den Fischen zu früh den Streß gegönnt, bitte versuche zeitnah Ammonium zu messen. hattest du den Filter auch sauber gemacht? Filterbakterien sind stark sauerstoffzehrend.




Hallo Thorsten den Filter hab ich komplett gereinigt und dann hab ich 25 Liter Milchsäurebackterien rein gemacht wie die letzten 10 Jahre auch

aber dieses Jahr hat denen irgendwas nicht gefallen

muss auch sagen hatte den Filter zum ersten mal im Winter durchlaufen lassen da am Filterauslaß eine Venturi montiert ist hatte gedacht das wäre nicht schlecht aber sonst hab ich den Filter immer komplett abgeschaltet

Der Filter war so verdreckt da musste ich dran das ging nicht anders der ist mit Keramikschaum bestückt


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2017)

_"Wie in den letzten Jahren auch"_, ist leider keine Garantie... der Frühling kommt dieses Jahr nicht nur früh , sondern auch sehr schnell. Zu schnell für so manchen Koi. Insgesamt ist das mit Ferndiagnose - ohne Gewähr - ziemlich sicher EMS. Eine Geschichte, die dann passiert, wenn das Umfeld schneller anfängt zu Laufen als der Stoffwechsel der Fische.

Die erste wichtige Komponente ist die Temperatur. Wie hoch ist die? Du sagst zudem, dass Du aufgesalzt hast. Auf welchen Prozentsatz und was ist davon noch übrig?

Erst wenn diese Werte geklärt sind, kann man über sinnvolle Maßnahmen reden.

Die beste Prognose haben die Fische, wenn man durch gezieltes und *gemessenes* Aufsalzen den Koi hilft das Wasser aus dem Körper zu bekommen und dies mit langsam ansteigenden Temperaturen im Teich (ca. 0,5 Grad pro Tag) unterstützt. Dazu braucht es aber ein Salzmessgerät und eine Heizung...

Noch kurz zum ersten Beitrag von Christian (der_odo): *nicht 6%, sondern max. bis 0,5% aufsalzen.* Dazu musst aber klar sein, wie viel Salz momentan im Wasser ist!

Ammonium und Sauerstoff sollte bei wenig Futter und niedrigen Wassertemperaturen noch keine entscheidende Rolle spielen.

Drücke Dir die Daumen, aber bitte handle schnell, denn EMS kann auch ziemlich böse ausgehen... Halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2017)

Ach ja, schau mal in den MK-Blog auf *konishi-koi.com* rein, da war EMS in den letzten Tagen ziemlich oft ein Thema und es gab gute Tipps, Erklärungen und Hilfestellungen!


----------



## der_odo (3. Apr. 2017)

Hoppla. Die Null "vergessen" bzw zu blöde zum rechnen.
Tierazt und Buch sagten 6kg pro 1000l Fischhändler sogar 8kg! Fand ich aber zu krass.


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

vor dem Winter kommen immer 25 kg Salz (das ist ja nix) rein ,jetzt wird nach der Reinigung wohl nicht mehr so viel da sein


das ganze fing ja schon vor der Reinigung an darum dachte ich jetzt aber ran ,


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ach ja, schau mal in den MK-Blog auf *konishi-koi.com* rein, da war EMS in den letzten Tagen ziemlich oft ein Thema und es gab gute Tipps, Erklärungen und Hilfestellungen!



ja danke Holger schaue ich mal rein


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2017)

Wenn deine 65.000 Liter Volumen passen, sind 25 kg gerade mal 0,04%, da hast Du noch viel Luft. Ich würde jeden Tag um 0,1% aufsalzen, d.h. 65 kg am Tag (nicht erschrecken, das passt schon und ist der "Preis" für viel Volumen). Das mal drei Tage am Stück und dann schaue mal wie die Koi reagieren.

Hast Du noch die Wassertemperatur? Und wie war die vor dem großen Wasserwechsel?


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Wenn deine 65.000 Liter Volumen passen, sind 25 kg gerade mal 0,04%, da hast Du noch viel Luft. Ich würde jeden Tag um 0,1% aufsalzen, d.h. 65 kg am Tag (nicht erschrecken, das passt schon und ist der "Preis" für viel Volumen). Das mal drei Tage am Stück und dann schaue mal wie die Koi reagieren.
> 
> Hast Du noch die Wassertemperatur? Und wie war die vor dem großen Wasserwechsel?




Also wenn das Thermometer stimmt ist die Wassertemperatur jetzt gerade 13 Grad ,vor dem Wasserwechsel hab ich nicht gemessen .

Das einzige was meine Koi nicht haben sind so abstehende Schuppen wie ich im Video gesehen habe bei EMS nicht mal annähernd


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten den Filter hab ich komplett gereinigt und dann hab ich 25 Liter Milchsäurebackterien rein gemacht wie die letzten 10 Jahre auch
> 
> aber dieses Jahr hat denen irgendwas nicht gefallen
> 
> ...



Da ist schon dein Problem, hau noch 1-2 Belüftungssteine rein, 1-2 kg Salz auf 1000l. Dir sind die Ammoniumwerte durch die Decke geschossen. Deswegen hast du Nitrit gerade 0. Du hast jetzt nichts anderes als einen neuen Filter mit den ganzen Startproblemen.


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

wie gesagt, jetzt ist ganz wichtig die Belüftung!!!!!!! die jetzt schnell und dauerhaft betreiben!!! von den Venturi halte ich persönlich gar nichts!


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

ok Das werde ich machen danke schon mal 

wäre es eine Option  den Filter auszuschalten und erst mal nur das Klärbecken laufen lassen


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> ok Das werde ich machen danke schon mal
> 
> wäre es eine Option  den Filter auszuschalten und erst mal nur das Klärbecken laufen lassen



Nee, auf gar keinen Fall!!! Wie soll das gute Stück wieder in Schuss kommen, wenn es nichts zu arbeiten gibt. Und für die Zukunft würde ich Dir den Rat geben im Frühjahr nie den Filter zu reinigen, dann lieber im Herbst zum Saisonende.

Und der "Dreck", den Du drin hattest, waren leider auch deine Bakterien...

Ach ja, eins noch: sehr geiler Teich, den Du da hast! Echt TOP!


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

auf gar keinen Fall ausschalten! morgen Ammonium Test besorgen (Tröpfchentest); Futter 1 Woche einstellen!


----------



## der_odo (3. Apr. 2017)

Also, wenn eine Quarantäne möglich ist, würde ich nur die betroffenen Koi umsiedeln und nicht den ganzen Teich aufsalzen.
Außerdem sollten bei EMS Temperaturschwankungen vermieden werden. Eine konstante Temperatur oberhalb von 15°C optimiert die Genesungschangen enorm.
Gerade in den nächsten Tagen werden die Teichtemperaturen wieder etwas fallen. Dann bekommen die geschwächten Koi gleich wieder eins auf die Mütze.


----------



## Lion (3. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was kann ich jetzt kurzfristig machen wenn sich so ein 75 cm Goromo langsam auf die Seite legt wirste etwas nervön komischer Weise hab ich auch ganz kleine drin die sind alle putzmunter



hallo Robert,
würde nicht lange fackeln und sofort einen Koi-Doktor rufen.
Alles Gute wünscht
Leon


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Nee, auf gar keinen Fall!!! Wie soll das gute Stück wieder in Schuss kommen, wenn es nichts zu arbeiten gibt. Und für die Zukunft würde ich Dir den Rat geben im Frühjahr nie den Filter zu reinigen, dann lieber im Herbst zum Saisonende.
> 
> Und der "Dreck", den Du drin hattest, waren leider auch deine Bakterien...
> 
> Ach ja, eins noch: sehr geiler Teich, den Du da hast! Echt TOP!



danke dir für die Hilfe aber der Filter hatte fast keinen Durchfluß mehr der Fehler war ihn laufen zu lassen


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Also, wenn eine Quarantäne möglich ist, würde ich nur die betroffenen Koi umsiedeln und nicht den ganzen Teich aufsalzen.
> Außerdem sollten bei EMS Temperaturschwankungen vermieden werden. Eine konstante Temperatur oberhalb von 15°C optimiert die Genesungschangen enorm.
> Gerade in den nächsten Tagen werden die Teichtemperaturen wieder etwas fallen. Dann bekommen die geschwächten Koi gleich wieder eins auf die Mütze.



Quarantäne ist leider nicht möglich


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> der Fehler war ihn laufen zu lassen



das ist normalerweise kein Fehler. nur dein filtermaterial ist natürlich nur begrenzt aufnahmefähig. D.h. das die Standzeit zu kurz war. Mit was reinigst du vor? oder geht das Wasser komplett aus dem Teich dort in den Biobereich?


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> Quarantäne ist leider nicht möglich



dann aufsalzen und belüften. bloss keine weiteren Milchsäurebakterien rein, die sind bei 13 Grad eher für den Ausguss geeignet.


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> das ist normalerweise kein Fehler. nur dein filtermaterial ist natürlich nur begrenzt aufnahmefähig. D.h. das die Standzeit zu kurz war. Mit was reinigst du vor? oder geht das Wasser komplett aus dem Teich dort in den Biobereich?



Einmal geht das Wasser über den Skimmer (wird hier nur grob gereinigt) in den Biobereich und zusätzlich mit einer Leitung nach dem Filter ,


----------



## der_odo (3. Apr. 2017)

Keine mechanische Vorfilterung???


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Keine mechanische Vorfilterung???



Ne grob gereinigt (großes Netz dann Bürsten)dann rein durch die beiden spülbaren Drainagen ,ob man es glaubt oder nicht da sitzt fast kein Dreck drin im Sommer wenn ich die Drainagen aussauge

und wie gesagt die lagen schon vor der Reinigung auf der Seite


----------



## der_odo (3. Apr. 2017)

Aber wo geht denn all der Dreck hin?
Die Koi hauen doch ordentlich was weg. Da müsste doch die Biologie andauernd verschlammen...
PS Armin bietet hier gerade Bogensiebfilter an.


----------



## Lion (3. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Robert,
> würde nicht lange fackeln und sofort einen Koi-Doktor rufen.
> Alles Gute wünscht
> Leon


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)




----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2017)

Was ist das rechts für ein Teich? ..... mit der Schütte.
Kann man den abschalten?... um zu sehen/messen ob er dein Teich beeinflusst.
Wenn der verschlammt ist kannst Du deinen Filter sonst so oft reinigen und die Ergebnisse werden nicht besser.


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> auf gar keinen Fall ausschalten! morgen Ammonium Test besorgen (Tröpfchentest); Futter 1 Woche einstellen!


Hallo Torsten

Also hab gerade getestet mit Tröpfchen Test 

Ammonium NH 4
Ammoniak  NH 3

Das Ergebnis ist der Wert liegt nahe 0 mg

LG
Robert


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

Hi Robert, danke....

wie geht es deinen Kandidaten?


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

also äusserlich ist an denen echt nicht viel zu sehen teilweise vielleicht ein klein wenig rot aber echt nicht viel

sind aber alle fast ganz ruhig

Hab jetzt noch mehr belüftet hab jetzt Schaum auf dem Teich


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

Schaum????????


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Apr. 2017)

Ich denke, der ist von der Belüftung (Luftblasen).
Habe ich übrigens auch in der Entlüftung des Lufthebers. Mal mehr, mal weniger.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Apr. 2017)

Kann auch am Salzgehalt im Wasser liegen, oder am Eiweißgehalt.


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

Ja Schaum denke auch das das von der vielen Belüftung kommt .

Hab jetzt das erste Salz drin und schon schwimmen alle los mal schauen was morgen ist


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Kann auch am Salzgehalt im Wasser liegen, oder am Eiweißgehalt.


Der Schaum war schon vor dem Salz da hab auch noch einen Abschäumer in Betrieb


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

der wundert mich, das sieht nicht wie Eiweißschaum aus


----------



## frank2016 (4. Apr. 2017)

nee.. eher wie ein eimer putzwasser, der im teich gelandet ist...

Frank


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

frank2016 schrieb:


> nee.. eher wie ein eimer putzwasser, der im teich gelandet ist...
> 
> Frank


sieht das bei uns aus als wenn Putzwasser in den Teich kommt


----------



## frank2016 (4. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> sieht das bei uns aus als wenn Putzwasser in den Teich kommt


natürlich nicht.. kann ja jemand anders unachtsam gewesen sein.

Frank


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

frank2016 schrieb:


> natürlich nicht.. kann ja jemand anders unachtsam gewesen sein.
> 
> Frank



Frank hier ist alles zu da kommt keiner rein mir ist das auch ein Rätsel ich hab echt keine Ahnung was hier los ist


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> sieht das bei uns aus als wenn Putzwasser in den Teich kommt



nein, das denke ich von euch nicht, aber sieht irgendwie blöd aus. kann man das runterkeschern? oder vorsichtig mit eimer abschöpfen? ist dir sonst noch was aufgefallen?


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> ich hab echt keine Ahnung was hier los ist



alle Fische sind aber da, oder???


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> nein, das denke ich von euch nicht, aber sieht irgendwie blöd aus. kann man das runterkeschern? oder vorsichtig mit eimer abschöpfen? ist dir sonst noch was aufgefallen?



ich denke ich bekomme es runter es kann höchstens sein die 2 Belüfter Pumpe die ich dran gemacht habe die hatte ich vorher komplett gereinigt es könnte sein das da noch was von meinem Putzmittel dran war das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ausschließen komisch ist ja das es erst seit dem ist wo ich die Pumpe dran habe


ach ja das noch der Abschäumer fördert im Moment nix an Schaum


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

ah, ok, das könnte natürlich sein. gut zu wissen das das erst danach gekommen ist. Aber das salz hat etwas geholfen?


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> alle Fische sind aber da, oder???



Ja Torsten Fische sind alle da


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ah, ok, das könnte natürlich sein. gut zu wissen das das erst danach gekommen ist. Aber das salz hat etwas geholfen?



im Moment sind sie wieder unten aber man könnte annehmen es hat etwas geholfen .... 75 kg hab ich jetzt drin

vielleicht will ich das auch so sehen ..


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

ich hatte das nach meinem Umbau mit Frischwasser, da lag mein Asagi tagelang auf der Seite, immer wenn ich ihn Keschern wollte schwamm er. Dann legte er sich wieder ab und kippte um. Das gab sich ganz schnell als es wärmer wurde. ich könnte mir vorstellen das das einfach ein Temperaturschock war. Übrigens, der Asagi erfreut sich bester Gesundheit....


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ich hatte das nach meinem Umbau mit Frischwasser, da lag mein Asagi tagelang auf der Seite, immer wenn ich ihn Keschern wollte schwamm er. Dann legte er sich wieder ab und kippte um. Das gab sich ganz schnell als es wärmer wurde. ich könnte mir vorstellen das das einfach ein Temperaturschock war. Übrigens, der Asagi erfreut sich bester Gesundheit....



Wir hoffen mal das Beste ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten

lg
Robert


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

ja bitte, schade das du so weit weg bist....


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ja bitte, schade das du so weit weg bist....




kannst ja trotzdem kommen


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

jaja, sind gepflegte 400-450km; obwohl in 3 Wochen kommt ein Bekannter aus Ibbenbüren; ich kann den ja mal fragen ob er dir hilft, ist auch hier vertreten


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

sorry, Drensteinfurt

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/balu-und-zeus.36444/


----------



## robert37 (4. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> jaja, sind gepflegte 400-450km; obwohl in 3 Wochen kommt ein Bekannter aus Ibbenbüren; ich kann den ja mal fragen ob er dir hilft, ist auch hier vertreten



ich ziehe das jetzt mit dem aufsalzen durch dann schauen wir mal immer gut wenn man nette Leute in der Nähe hatlike

Drensteinfurt ist ja nicht weit weg


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> immer gute wenn man nette Leute in der Nähe hat



deswegen, ich weiß nicht ob nicht der ein oder andere von hier auch aus deiner Nähe kommt

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## toschbaer (4. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Robert,
aufsalzen OK- aber weiterhin 1/4 Wasserwechsel (wenn möglich 18°)  jeden 2. Tag und schauen wie die Fische stehen!
Koidoc , Koikichi oder den Händler Deines Vertrauens an den Teich holen.
Es ist immer ratsam auch Koifreunde in der Nähe zu haben!
Ich glaube, in Oldenburg ist bald Koitreff.
In OWL gibt es bald wieder eins bei mir, aber ich habe noch einige Arbeit an den Hacken.

Lg,
Friedhelm


----------



## muh.gp (4. Apr. 2017)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> aufsalzen OK- aber weiterhin 1/4 Wasserwechsel (wenn möglich 18°)  jeden 2. Tag und schauen wie die Fische stehen!
> Koidoc , Koikichi oder den Händler Deines Vertrauens an den Teich holen.
> Es ist immer ratsam auch Koifreunde in der Nähe zu haben!
> ...



Sorry Friedhelm, aber wie soll man in dieser Jahreszeit jeden zweiten Tag einen Wasserwechsel mit rund 16.000 Litern und 18 Grad Temperatur machen? Außerdem ist dann auch schnell das Salz wieder draußen, außer man dosiert nach.


----------



## Lion (6. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich er hat ca 70000 Liter hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 179815 Anhang anzeigen 179816 Anhang anzeigen 179817 Anhang anzeigen 179818



sehr schöne Anlage. 

aber einige Fragen:
womit sind deine Holzdielen getränkt ?
wohin wurde das Gefälle von Holz-Terrasse und Steinweg ausgelegt ?

VG. Leon


----------



## der_odo (12. Apr. 2017)

Moin,

lange nix gehört. Wie geht es den Koi?
Alle wieder fit?


----------



## robert37 (25. Apr. 2017)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde .Also es sieht nicht schlecht aus ,Koi Doc war da..... es ist (war EMS ) inkl.__ Parasiten Befall  also alles das was keiner braucht .Heute sieht alles wieder besser aus bis jetzt hab ich keinen Koi verloren.

2 Koi wurden gefangen und betäubt ,Abstrich gemacht ,beide zeigten die gleichen Parasiten.(Costia ,Hautwurm und ein bißchen Karpfenlaus.

Es legt sich keiner mehr auf die Seite fressen alle gut ,aber wie gehabt das Wasser ist wie bei euch allen leider immer noch zu kalt.


----------



## robert37 (25. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> sehr schöne Anlage.
> 
> aber einige Fragen:
> womit sind deine Holzdielen getränkt ?
> ...


Wir ölen die Holzdielen nie wir streichen sie mit Holzschutzmittel ,Farbe __ Palisander,ob das gut und richtig ist bleibt dahin gestellt wir machen das jedes Jahr seit 10 Jahren.
 Gefälle ist etwas vom Teich weg .
Die Steinweg hat Gefälle Richtung Teich da ich Wasser schlecht Richtung Haus laufen lassen kann.


----------



## tosa (25. Apr. 2017)

danke Robert für die Rückinfo, dann dürfte das alles klar sein!


----------



## robert37 (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Torsten 

Ich hoffe ja


----------



## tosa (25. Apr. 2017)

was hat die der Koi-Doc empfohlen?


----------



## der_odo (25. Apr. 2017)

Schön, dass es den Koi wieder besser geht.
Diese Temperaturschwankungen gehen mir auch auf die Nerven.
Hatte schon 15°C und nun sind es nur noch 11°C!


----------



## robert37 (26. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> was hat die der Koi-Doc empfohlen?


Also was wir gemacht haben ist erstens hat er mir anderes Futter empfohlen hab ich gemacht
Koi pure Energy

Gegen die __ Parasiten habe ich jetzt insgesamt 4 mal behandelt mit Essig Säure

Hatte 75 kg aufgesalzt dabei haben wir es belassen 

JETZT geht es ihnen deutlich besser


----------



## muh.gp (26. Apr. 2017)

Essig-Säure gegen __ Parasiten? Habe ich noch nie gehört... weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Teich4You (26. Apr. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Essig-Säure gegen __ Parasiten? Habe ich noch nie gehört... weiß jemand mehr?


Wahrscheinlich meint er das hier: http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news...baeder-bei-wassertemperaturen-unter-12°c.html


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2017)

Vermutlich mit Wofasteril (Peressigsäure Lösung) behandelt, dies sollte dir was sagen, Holger.


----------



## robert37 (26. Apr. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Vermutlich mit Wofasteril (Peressigsäure Lösung) behandelt, dies sollte dir was sagen, Holger.




Ja richtig genau die von Wolfasil ist das ,er hat die genommen und sagte mir die zerfällt nach ein paar Tagen und greift nicht die Filter-Backterien an .

Hab ihm gesagt das ich vor 2 Jahren ,was in den Teich bekommen hatte ,da waren die Fische wieder gesund aber die Biologie im A:::::

ER sagte das würde hiermit nicht passieren.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2017)

Ja Wofa zerfällt rückstandslos, belastet aber anschließend auch das Wasser.
Somit sollte ein Wasserwechsel durchgeführt werden, am Ende der Behandlung(en).

Wofa macht dir aber auch den Filter platt!
Kann ja nicht zwischen guten und schlechten/bösen entscheiden.


----------



## robert37 (26. Apr. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ja Wofa zerfällt rückstandslos, belastet aber anschließend auch das Wasser.
> Somit sollte ein Wasserwechsel durchgeführt werden, am Ende der Behandlung(en).
> 
> Wofa macht dir aber auch den Filter platt!
> Kann ja nicht zwischen guten und schlechten/bösen entscheiden.


Den hab ich ja eh sauber gemacht da war eh nix mehr drin ich hab ihn extra gefragt er sagte auf jeden fall den Filter laufen lassen nicht abschalten


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2017)

Dann dürfte nach meinen Wissenstand, dein Filter nun platt sein..


----------



## robert37 (26. Apr. 2017)

Alfii ich hatte hier weitaus grössere Probleme als den Filter ganz ehrlich gesagt bin ich gerade echt froh das meine Kois hier sich um 100 Grad gedreht haben und wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung sind.
Wie dem auch sei es hat geholfen


----------



## robert37 (26. Apr. 2017)

Also wenn ich mir die hier so anschaue könnte man meinen es ist nichts gewesen,und wenn das Wasser so bleibt ,wie es jetzt ist ,was ich hoffe dann haben wir alles richtig gemacht


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Apr. 2017)

Super das es den Koi wieder besser geht.
Aber deinen Filter solltest du jetzt trotzdem im Auge behalten da es bei den Temperaturen sehr lange dauert bis der wieder eingefahren ist.


----------



## robert37 (26. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Armin klar mach ich das hoffe nur wie alle anderen hier das es bald wärmer wird


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> hoffe nur wie alle anderen hier das es bald wärmer wird



Ja das stimmt
Das Wetter geht einem auf den Senkel.
Hatte schon 18,7° im noch abgedecktem Teich und nun sind es gerade mal wieder 16°


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Apr. 2017)

robert37 schrieb:


> Alfii ich hatte hier weitaus grössere Probleme als den Filter ganz ehrlich gesagt bin ich gerade echt froh das meine Kois hier sich um 100 Grad gedreht haben und wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung sind.
> Wie dem auch sei es hat geholfen



Na hier möchte ja wohl auch keiner, was gegen sagen. Ist doch schön das es deinen Fischen wieder besser geht, ist ja schließlich die Hauptsache!
Nur muss man dann auch dazu sagen, das der Filter, wie vor 2 Jahren schon mal, nun wieder zu 90 % platt ist.
Nicht das du nun auf Teufel komm raus fütterst & Co. dies aber nicht im Hinterkopf hast.

Ansonsten ist das Wetter hier auch ziemlich *******! 
Täglich nur Regen, was anderen gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr, zusätzlich sogar mal Schnee.
Tagsüber um die 5 Grad! Nachts geht es schon mal in den Minus Bereich.

Teich hat dennoch 18 Grad +, welche gehalten werden.
Nächste Woche soll es wieder "besser" werden, der Regen bleibt zwar bestehen, aber wir kommen tagsüber über 10-12 Grad.


----------

